# Advice on laws regarding landlords & tenants



## marke (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi guys

More than six months have passed since I moved out from a flat and the landlord (a really lovely guy...!) has not returned the deposit.

Does anyone know where I can find any legislation regarding tenancies & deposits?

Anyone recommend a lawyer in BY that is proficient in this stuff, but also english speaking please? (Don't really want to try to do this and make mistakes because my German is not fluent)

Many thanks
Mark


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Standard advice: join your local Mieterverein.


----------



## marke (Jan 21, 2018)

Nononymous said:


> Standard advice: join your local Mieterverein.


Except in a village of about 30 houses there wasn't one...


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

marke said:


> Except in a village of about 30 houses there wasn't one...


Join your nearest Mieterverein?


----------



## marke (Jan 21, 2018)

Nononymous said:


> Join your nearest Mieterverein?


Thanks for your input, but sadly these arent addressing the questions raised.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

marke said:


> Hi guys
> 
> More than six months have passed since I moved out from a flat and the landlord (a really lovely guy...!) has not returned the deposit.
> 
> ...


What does your tenancy agreement say about when the deposit will be returned?

Do you have a handover log signed by you and the landlord from when you moved out?

Have you asked the landlord at all?

What is BY?


----------



## marke (Jan 21, 2018)

ALKB said:


> What does your tenancy agreement say about when the deposit will be returned?
> 
> Do you have a handover log signed by you and the landlord from when you moved out?
> 
> ...


Hi


Tenancy agreement says should get back within 3m
Yes, have an exit cert to say no damages etc
The landlord is an Arsch****, so no haven't attempted communication with him
BY = Bayern

Mark


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

marke said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Tenancy agreement says should get back within 3m
> ...


You'll have to communicate at some point. I'd send a letter by registered mail asking politely for the deposit to be returned, as you received confirmation of no damages and the agreed upon time for returning the deposit has long passed. Does the landlord have your bank account details?

You can always hire a lawyer if nothing comes of that.

Mieterverein would still be a good and much cheaper idea, just join the one nearest to wherever you are in Bavaria.


----------

